# jug fishing



## neagles (Aug 11, 2006)

thought about tring this style of fishing this weekend. anybody have any tips or rules that i need to follow. also where in central ohio would be good to jug fish.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

check the regulations on the dnr site for details.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Here We Go Again!!


----------



## neagles (Aug 11, 2006)

What do you mean here we go agian. I was talking to a guy last weekend and he told me about jug fishing. I have never done it before and i thought i would try it with the grand kids.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm sure what Misfit meant by check the regulations, is that there are many requirements for the jugs, ex: maximum lines (for the type of water), hook type, properly identifiying your jug with your information, prohibited areas, etc. When I've done it, there was always a feeling of apprehension in not wanting to forget or lose a jug somewhere (littering is already bad enough). Otherwise it can be fun.....nothing like the curious feeling you have as you approach a jug by boat and it starts moving around quickly and bobbing up and down.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Neagles, Look A Page Back On A Thread That Was About Jug Fishing, And You Will See What I Mean By "here We Go Again" People Have Asked About Jug Fishing On Here Before. Go Back To That Thread And See What Kind Of Response It Got. I Myself Love To Jug Fish. It Is A Thrill To Chase A Jug, But A Lot Of People On Here Dont Like It.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Go Back To That Thread And See What Kind Of Response It Got. I Myself Love To Jug Fish. It Is A Thrill To Chase A Jug, But A Lot Of People On Here Dont Like It.


if that's the case,then why didn't you offer up some advise,instead of just tossing out a negative one liner?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I put reflective tape around the bottom of the jug to help make spotting them easier on the lake at night.
When the spotlight hits them, they just light up. Get a good spotlight too if you're fishing them in the middle of a lake.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I haved messed around jug fishing @ Hoover, Cowan and CJ Brown a couple times for something different - it is like fishing giant bobers without a line attached for control. We did it at night and we used green 2 liter bottles and one gallon milk containers with a glow stick inside the container. You could see them from a mile away and never lose track. We used 6/0 circle hooks and they seemed to hook up well on aggressive bites, 50/50 on the lite bites or "runners" as we called them. Make sure you don't get out in the wind - they will move faster than you would think and you will be "jug chasing" not jug fishing. 

I found sucess in calm coves on the windward side of the lake. Start in the main lake at the entrance to the cove and put the jugs out. Let the wind/current move the jugs into the cove (make sure no boats fishing the cove). If conditions are right you can get a nice 30 minute to an hour "drift" this way and don't be afraid to let your jugs go all the way to the shoreline (if your boat is capable of making the retrieve). We chased a jug all over the north end of Hoover with the trolling motor a couple years ago. 

We did this about a half dozen times that year (2 seasons ago) and found it a good way to locate fish, but we actually caught just as many on rod/reel. I kept the jugs though and will probably do it again sometime (maybe when fishin is slow) because it was a lot of fun chasing the giant glow bobber (jugs) around at night!


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

You Are Right Rick. The "one Liner " Was Just The First Thought That Crossed My Mind When I Saw Another Post About Jug Fishing . I Was Just Remembering Some Of The Comments On The Last Thread About Jug Fishing. Like , Jug Fisherman Being In Danger, Or Their Jugs Will Be Removed, Or Just Get A Fishing Pole And Fish For Them. I Never Saw You Respond To The Threats Of Jugs Being Removed,or Jug Fisherman Being In Danger, But You Respond To Me When I Say "here We Go Again" What's Up With That?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

first,let me say if others had posted something negative before you posted that,i doubt i would have given it a second thought.at least i could have seen some sort of reasoning behind it.i also doubt i would have responded if you had added something to it that might help the guy out.it was just an observation pertaining to your comment.nothing different than what you and others do at times.
in the case of the other thread you refer to,in your own words,the subject sometimmes draw negative input from a few people.nobody was actually threatened,and if they had been,i would have been on it post haste.
things could have been worded differently,but i understood the meaning behind the one you refer to.you and others most likely didn't because robby didn't get into specifics.i'm not defending or even agreeing with him,but when he spoke of "where he fishes",he neglected to say he fishes in areas where jugging is prohibited by law.


----------

